# Darren Shan Fan Club



## Enekuro (Mar 7, 2009)

The Darren Shan fan club for mainly the 2 darren shan series, Demonata and The Saga of Darren Shan.

No signups neccesary, just talk about it.

Talking about Demonata, the series looks like its ending soon, so when is the 9th book out? Does it follow straight after Wolf Island?


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

I loved Wolf Island. The 9th book most likely* will* lead in from Wolf Island as Dervish, Grubbs and that other guy all went off to fight. I'm not a major fan of Bec's inclusion but I really want to see some more Lord Loss and some more Kernel.


----------



## Alakazam (Mar 7, 2009)

I have read the first 5 books of the Demonata series... then I suddenly stopped for some reason... 

Of the books that I have read, the fifth one is my favourite.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the fifth book because of how real it is. Its like when the series really does start. Also its the only time in the whole series you ever see Grubbs genuinely happy. BTW you're making a major mistake stopping at book 5. Demon Apocalypse is amazing. It is so freaking epic. Everyone- No. If I say anything at all it'll ruin everything... [slight spoiler]Just his whole world is torn apart and the demons get control.[/slight spoiler]


----------

